# caring for my sarthe



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

Now that I've been out a couple of times I'd like to know how to best care for my steel framed bike. especially in this crazy new england weather. thanks in advance for any suggestions.
karen


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't know what to say regarding New England weather versus Texas weather, but I hope you take better care of it than one of the workers at my LBS. He and I were discussing his Sarthe and I couldn't keep from staring at the scratches (especially one about 3 inches long on the top tube) and scuffs on the bike. He kept saying how much he really liked the bike, but all I could think was "Yeah, it looks like it." Hate to see a nice new bike carelessly treated.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

First let me say, nice choice!!! I love steel and I love Campy and as a LBS employee at a Trek/Lemond/Fisher/Klein dealer I was really happy to see the Sarthe in this years line up.

For care you shouldn't have to do too much different. A little Frame Saver down the seattube a few times a year should be about it. If you ride in the rain a lot I would pull the bb occasionally as well, make sure it isn't trappying any water down there and causing rust. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Caring for steel*

Bikes are meant to be ridden and that means scratches, chips, and dents are going to happen. Although I believe in taking care of my bikes, I don't understand why people would obsess about getting a bike dirty. 

I have a steel Poprad and a steel mountain bike. Both get treated annually with Boeshield when I strip them down for maintenance. I make sure to keep the top of the seat tube well greased to keep water out. If I ride in heavy rain or get caught in a storm with the bike on my car rack, I pull the seatpost and let the bike sit upside down overnight. Fenders would probably be helpful if you're worried about water or roadsalt.

After each ride, I wipe the bike down with a rag and some water. When I find them, I touch up any scratches or chips in the finish with either touch-up paint or clear nail polish. I also make sure to apply wax on a regular basis to keep the paint protected. 

The main things I worry about are roadsalt and sweat (I ride my bikes on rollers indoors). As long as you wipe your bike down and do periodic maintenance, you'll be ok. After all, this is steel we're talking about - they make battleships out of this stuff. 

- khill


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion about taking the seat post out. that seems like a good idea when you get caught in the rain!


----------



## arsdc (May 18, 2005)

*Sarthe touch-up paint*

Anybody find a good match for Sarthe's color at a hobby shop. Is there a specific "orange" that matches well? I am trying to keep up with the chips/scratches
thx
Alan


----------

